# Starz HD Free Preview Today



## zlensman (Jan 15, 2006)

The guide data is telling me that STZHD will be having a free preview starting today at 6am. Oh, yeah, the other Starz channels, too. This should be "front page" news -- hint, hint, nudge, nudge to the mods.


----------



## zlensman (Jan 15, 2006)

I found an article about this --> here. Why do they always keep these previews so quiet? I usually only find out after they have already started.

BTW, I should have mentioned that the 6am I mentioned is for me in Central time. Your time zone may vary!


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

Got timers set and 400 gigs left on my EHD to dump onto....


----------



## SingleAction (Apr 29, 2005)

I haven't seen this on my vip622.

Can you tell me what channel Startz HD is on, and if I can use my timer to record movies this weekend?


----------



## zlensman (Jan 15, 2006)

SingleAction said:


> Can you tell me what channel Startz HD is on, and if I can use my timer to record movies this weekend?


It's in the preview showroom range (280 - 298). STZHD is 285, and the rest of the Starz! pack are at 290 - 297.


----------



## SingleAction (Apr 29, 2005)

zlensman;

Thanks, I found it this morning.


----------

